#ubuntu-au 2011-09-05
<Auzzik> hi guys
<Auzzik> are there any plans to provide some events after 11.10 release?
<sagaci> I've got a tentative sydney release party going
<Auzzik> sagaci: what are doing there? just celebration or some reports, classes?
<Auzzik> any events in Melbourne?
#ubuntu-au 2011-09-06
<KathyReid> Hi everyone - I'm trying to make contact with Joel Pickett / @sagaci if anyone can point me in the right direction? It's re: the LCA2012 open day. Any help / advice much appreciated :-)
<elky> He's here most evenings.
<KathyReid> elky: Thanks :-) Will ping him later on
<elky> KathyReid, also, just PMd you an email address
<KathyReid> elky: you are awesome
<elky> You're welcome.
<sagaci> head_victim: no open day at lca2012 therefore no ubuntu-au stand
<elky> that's a shame. though i imagine ballarat isn't really the best place for that kind of thing
<sagaci> they suggested having a BoF which is essentially what we had the first night... so I'll change accordingly
<gorilla> that's a pity about the LCA open day.
<elky> there's also nothing stopping organising a similar activity on the saturday. ie, going to the local $event and handing out stuff
<head_victim> sagaci: that's a bit of a bummer. But yeah, what everyone else has said, try and organise a social event instead :) I found having one earlier in the week helped me (not sure about others) actually know  a couple of people at the conference.
<sagaci> err, what do you call those underlined letters in menus, like P for print and S for Save, etc
<sagaci> accelerators?
<sagaci> yep accelerators or shortcuts
<head_victim> blahdeblah: you happy to talk to the edge people or did you want someone else to look into it? That does seem like a nice idea.
<head_victim> For all concerned, Mootbot has some hosting issues currently and means we will not be getting a lot of features it holds. meetingology is it's replacement as used in #ubuntu-meeting so I have also made the change in here. There should be little to no changes for the meetings but there are some added features. I've just sent an email to the mailing list to explain the differences. 
<ejat> noted :)
<head_victim> Basically the only difference is we now have more features and the minutes are a bit better set out.
#ubuntu-au 2011-09-07
 * ejat pokes head_victim
<ejat> head_victim: r u there?
<ikt> i am here :D
<ikt> wait I'm not head_victim  :(
<head_victim> ikt: probably a good thing for all involved
<head_victim> caryb: would the library then adjourning to the pub be more like what you were looking for release party wise (or were you happier specifically at the breaky creek pub?)
#ubuntu-au 2011-09-08
<sagaci> emailed isopogon to request a mailing list for the -au translation team but I'm not sure if he's still around :/
<head_victim> sagaci: if you get no response I'd ask up the chain in -translators
<head_victim> I think it's a useful tool for the group
<sagaci> yep, I know you can already email directly the members but it'd be nice to have logs
<head_victim> And be able to reply
<Nozy> hi all
<Nozy> Either the lower file is not in a valid eCryptfs format, or the key could not be retrieved. Plaintext passthrough mode is not enabled; returning -EIO 
<head_victim> Morning Nozy 
<Nozy> has someone see this befor ?
<Nozy> hi  head_victim
<Nozy> nice tag too
<head_victim> Nope, but then again I've never used eCrypt before
<Nozy> dam
<Nozy> its till nautilu
<Nozy> s
<head_victim> Sorry mate, I'm not sure
<head_victim> ejat: you pinged before?
<ejat> yeah .. but .. its ok :) .. wanna ask ya about AU directory .. using flickr user id or group id :)
<head_victim> Oh on the loco?
<head_victim> loco.u.c 
<head_victim> http://idgettr.com/ is the only way I found out
<head_victim> And on that note I'm off to do some work for the day. Cheerio
<caryb> Sorry Jarod wasn't paying attn that would be fine, the last one I went to at the pankake manor it was hard for everyone to talk due to the table layout at the Brekky creek you could talk to everyone
<caryb> pancake lol
<head_victim> caryb: no worries, just trying to be as inclusive as possible. My current train of thought is 2 - 3 hour installfest at the edge then adjournment to local watering hole
<caryb> Is a install fest the right idea for a release party?
<head_victim> Not sure, some people seemed to think wifi was a requirement and the use case I could think of for needing wifi was for installation. Unless I'm going completely down the wrong track here.
<caryb> I guess historicly we had it as a party, to celebrate the release of a new version
<head_victim> I guess it comes down to would people want to spend 2 - 3 hours helping others install it and then another couple of hours at a pub
<head_victim> It would make the trip worth it for some I guess though if you're travelling a while
<caryb> mind you just because we did it that way doesn't make it right
<head_victim> We can separate the ideas to different days but then we risk fragmenting the support to run the installfest
<caryb> my fear is that the party will turn into a major helpdesk exersize
<caryb> it would be a disincentive for those who work in IT when it would be just another day at the office, if you split it into 2 events one after the other we can chose either or events
<head_victim> I guess if we postpone the installation festival it would also make it easier to promote to the general public
<caryb> I would happily come to a installfest tuition day that way you could find a venue like a high school hall 
<caryb> thats probably a 1/2 day event in itself
<head_victim> I'm thinking we hold an instalfest at the state library at a later date, pick a pub or similar for the release party
<head_victim> The Edge does seem to be conducive to the environment, they will even help promote it on their website and noticeboards.
<caryb> could you put up a poll for what folks want? then you can cater for the majority! my thoughts may not be the consensus
<head_victim> Already writing an email to the list ;)
<head_victim> Thanks for the thoughts though, I guess I hadn't really thought it through.
<head_victim> Domestic duties call, catch you later.
 * gorilla is going on a rant... Dear firefox, please consider using the soundex algorithm for spell checking. it would probably work better than what you have. Thanks :-/
<redvil> evening all..how do i disable compiz completely/permanently?
<head_victim> redvil: usually better to fix whatever issues you're having with it
<head_victim> But if you want it disabled, what version of Ubuntu do you run?
<redvil> head_victim: im still using lucid
<head_victim> And what's going wrong with compiz?
<redvil> i cant watch movies on vlc fullscreen mode..the screen just goes blank
<redvil> and my conky 'developed' a shadow on its edges...
<head_victim> The conky thing is generally pretty easy to fix, you sure the vlc is compiz related? Was it working up until recently?
<redvil> that's the thing..not sure if its compiz related..i just want to find out if it is
<head_victim> Ahh then that's easier.
<head_victim> Install compiz fusion icon
<head_victim> It allows you to quickly and easily switch between metacity and compiz
<redvil> what's metacity?
<head_victim> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Metacity
<redvil> head_victim: just found out metacity is already installed in my comp
<redvil> head_victim: do i need both compiz and metacity..or can i do without both of them?
<adhoc> redvil: you can do without compiz
<adhoc> redvil: you can run other window managers, like metacity but it really depends on what you want to do =)
<adhoc> redvil: are you looking to save a bunch of memory ?
<redvil> adhoc: it's just that i upgraded my vlc and now i cant watch videos on fullscreen mode and conky 'developed' a shadow on its edges
<head_victim> redvil: have you installed the compiz fusion icon?
<head_victim> That allows you to swap between them easily
<redvil> im not sure if i accidentally started any compiz/metacity features that made that happen
<head_victim> If VLC is what you upgraded it's most like that that is causing the issues
<redvil> head_victim: oops..havent done that yet..
<redvil> im trying to revert back to the old vlc version..but can't seem to do it..one website suggested i should do it manually
<redvil> let me get started on that fusion icon first..
<redvil> i just noticed i have two compizconfig settings manager...is that normal?
#ubuntu-au 2011-09-09
<Auzzik> good day
<banana> Hello there
<nnull> hihihi
<sagaci> hi
<dns53> hey
<nnull> whats going on people
<dns53> on the couch with my laptop watching a movie
<nnull> whats on
<dns53> i am watching season of the witch VOD off the fetch tv box http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Season_of_the_Witch_(2011_film)
 * nnull yawns
<nnull> hehe
<sagaci> making a cuppa
<Bodman456> Anyone here know anything about CentOS?
<elky> Possibly the wrong channel to ask. #centos isn't responding?
<Bodman4562> Let me try that, thanks
<benonsoftware> Is it me or are all the items doubled up in http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-au/130/detail/ ?
<sagaci> looks doubled up
<benonsoftware> Yeah thats what I thought but then again it could of been my browser :)
<head_victim> Most likely due to the database error that was recovered
<sagaci> head_victim, can you remove the dupes?
<head_victim> I can add agenda items and change all the meeting details but can't see a way to remove the dupes
<sagaci> yeah, thought it might have been only admins that could remove agenda items
<head_victim> Hmm I'll ask the question of those that know more than I
<head_victim> It's to do with the data that was lost and then reinstated from what I'm told
<sagaci> head_victim, I'm tentatively doing a presentation on Guake for the ubuntu user days, have you thought about doing anything?
<head_victim> Yeah, I'm completely snowed at the moment
<sagaci> busy?
<head_victim> Yeah, trying to get a bunch of stuff done around the house and at work and also doing some volunteer work at the courthouse.
<head_victim> And now liasing with the state library to try and get a room for an install fest :D
<head_victim> I don't really know enough about any one thing to do a session on it either I don't think.
<benonsoftware> Nice
<sagaci> plus, it'll be on 11am Sunday which was the only decent time - most were around 2-6am 
<benonsoftware> :)
<head_victim> sagaci: send something to the list and try a get a few AU'ers along :)
<sagaci> yeah, just trying to pinpoint a venue for the sydney release party
<sagaci> it'll happen, just not sure exactly where yet
<benonsoftware> Has anyone heard anything about a Melbourne release party?
<head_victim> Yeah, I'm not sure what's happening with Brisbane either.
<head_victim> benonsoftware: not as yet, send an email to the list and see if you can get some response
<benonsoftware> Ok I'll do that tomarrow as I am to tired :)
<benonsoftware> See ya later
<sagaci> I'm holding it a week before since that's when I'm in Sydney. I'm not necessarily counting on a wifi-enabled venue, it would be nice but if people really need to use the internet they can bring their 3G dongle/solution along, otherwise I can get a pocket wifi if the demand is there
<sagaci> bye
<head_victim> Night benonsoftware 
<benonsoftware> Bye
<head_victim> sagaci: yeah I'm thinking just a pub/cafe will work and then a month after that  I will hit up the state library for an installfest
<sagaci> if you get a few newcomers I'll gladly donate a couple of the official 11.10 install CD if they're available/shipped by then
<head_victim> I'm hoping we'll be approved by then and we'll get a LoCo shipment of CDs
<head_victim> I'm still prodding the council to see if we get approved or not
<head_victim> The application went in ages ago
<head_victim> They've asked a couple of questions about it and I've responded but nothing about how it's going realy.
<sagaci> yeah, shouldn't you just be going along to the meeting?
<sagaci> it's just that that's what all the other teams have done
<head_victim> The meetings are at crap times and I'm told it's just as easy to do it via the launchpad bug system. 
<head_victim> But I'm starting to wonder.
<sagaci> yeah, two months now :/
<head_victim> Alright, I'm off for some domestic duties, email the list with the details of your user day presentation and I'll dent/tweet it as well :)
<sagaci> righteo
<sagaci> I used the Ampersand Cafe and Book Store tentatively as a venue for the Sydney release meeting as a placeholder for a venue I was going to choose.. which leads me to believe there was some kind of social event there before, anyone have any recollection of the venue and/or if it would be suitable to use for this upcoming meet?
<sagaci> looks like it was a december 2006 gathering
<sagaci> nevermind, I'll get the mailing list archive tomorrow and scan through it
#ubuntu-au 2011-09-10
<sagaci> jaddi27: any time spare for a few translations?
<jaddi27> yes, i have a bit
<jaddi27> sagaci, what would you like me to do?
<sagaci> ah nothing specific, just wondering if you were busy or not
<sagaci> if we can get to under 100,000 strings by release, I'll feel pretty content with doing the rest of them by 12.04
<head_victim> sagaci & jaddi27 I just sent a meeting reminder to the list for tomorrow night
<sagaci> thanks, totally forgot it was on
<head_victim> From memory jaddi27 is down as the chair, will you be available then jaddi27 ?
<sagaci> yeah, since I did the August one
<jaddi27> head_victim, Yes, I should be free at this stage
<jaddi27> The event on facebook seems to have a few people listed as attending
<head_victim> jaddi27: yeah that's a promising sign. Maybe a reminder to that group would be good
<jaddi27> Yes, I could do that. Just on the group wall?
<head_victim> I guess? Facebook is not my strong suit
<jaddi27> Ok. I will put one there. Everyone in the group should also see the event listed in their upcoming events section as well
<head_victim> Good stuff.
<head_victim> I only have a facebook profile so I can do stuff in that team page
<head_victim> I don't really know how to use it too well.
<jaddi27> Ok. I have found some more information about Facebook groups vs pages that I was going to send to you as well
<head_victim> No worries either PM links or shoot an email is fine.
<head_victim> I'm hoping it's confirmed our current format
<jaddi27> Well, it hasn't exactly
<jaddi27> http://www.facebook.com/help/?page=18966
<jaddi27> http://www.facebook.com/help/?faq=13622
<jaddi27> It appears as though they are changing groups from the format like ours is currently in to a new format
<jaddi27> The new format is good for small groups, but not quite as good for what we do at the moment possibly
<jaddi27> I think a good example would be to compare our Ubuntu-au group to the Ubuntu page on facebook
<jaddi27> http://www.facebook.com/ubuntulinux
<head_victim> So you think the page or the group best suits what we're currently doing?
<jaddi27> Under the new type, I think page
<jaddi27> but i am still trying to work out how eventswork with pages
<jaddi27> At the moment, leave it as is, but when our group is changed to the new type, we can re-evaluate
<head_victim> No worries. I guess we can just see how it goes, might find it better than we anticipate as well.  Never know I guess.
<jaddi27> Yes, it is hard to tell. Ultimately I would prefer a cross between the two
<sagaci> 30% to go
<fabricator4> ?
<sagaci> en_AU translation, ~119,300 to go
<fabricator4> Ah.  :-)
<fabricator4> My good dead for the day:  Gave a scammer hell.  :-p
<sagaci> nice
<fabricator4> Indian, she was crying by the time I hung up.
<sagaci> :/
<fabricator4> Well,   maybe she'll go and do something else rather the preying on the vulnerable.
<fabricator4> She asked how I knew she was a scammer.  My reply: "there are NO Windows machine in this house"  :-)
<sagaci> fair enough
<fabricator4> Cruel to be kind.  :-)
<fabricator4> Arrgh.  the battery panel indicator on this EeePC is playing up
<head_victim> The worst part about the scammers, they're told they're doing legit work.
<fabricator4> She didn't seem to know what a "scammer" was.
<frederick85> i had dealings with a computer store today and i believe I got ripped off
<frederick85> I payed 300 for an upgraded motherboard and processor and they did nothing but downgraded it
<fabricator4> I think she had a fair idea by the time I'd finished talking.  :-/
<frederick85> now they think i have to pay them 200 dollars for their hard work
<fabricator4> frederick85, what happened?
<frederick85> i payed 300 to get my computer upgraded
<frederick85> they downgraded it so i took it bacfk
<frederick85> they couldn't find another motherboard for the same socket
<frederick85> i boguht a motherboard but it turned out to be faulty
<frederick85> and the computer store is charging me for all the work they did installing motherboards
<frederick85> even though they got it wrong
<fabricator4> They didn't have your old one to put back in?
<frederick85> it was broken
<frederick85> i tried to just get my money back but they only said they'd give me 100 back of the 300
<fabricator4> Ah.  So it's working now for $300 - $100?
<frederick85> no it's not working
<frederick85> its still in their store
<fabricator4> eerk
<frederick85> no mother board
<frederick85> no processor
<frederick85> i'm going to buy a motherboard and processor from another store
<fabricator4> No fix, no Pay
<head_victim> Hmm you said you paid 300 for a new cpu and MB though
<frederick85> and get this store to install it
<frederick85> yes I did pay 300 with intention to get a new cpu and MB
<frederick85> but they gave me a downgraded 4 year old motherboard
<frederick85> and a processor for an old socket
<frederick85> thats why i took it back
<head_victim> Hmm that sounds a bit odd.
<fabricator4> Yes, they tried to rip you off.
<frederick85> i said you are screwing me around i want a new motherboard
<head_victim> This is why I hate dealing with old computers though. Making bits and pieces fit together sucks.
<frederick85> and they said i had to pay extra
<frederick85> i found an old computer on the road collection
<head_victim> You upgrade the cpu and mb you're likely to need to upgrade the ram as well.
<frederick85> and fixed it
<frederick85> well it was realible to think they were giving me an upgrade for 300 dollars
<frederick85> they said they upgraded only in terms of it being working again
<head_victim> For 300 I'd expect a working computer, not an upgrade.
<frederick85> well even if they did upgrade it for 300 it would work out to them getting 80 dollars for their work
<fabricator4> It can add up, but for $300 you'd expect a working computer.
<frederick85> i did get a working computer
<frederick85> but it was a downgrade
<frederick85> a 4 year old motherboard
<head_victim> How old was the MB it was replacing?
<frederick85> that only supported 2g of ram
<head_victim> What socket are you talking about?
<frederick85> 775
<fabricator4> That sounds like my main machine :-)
<frederick85> the one i was replacing was working fine but supported more ram than the one i put in
<frederick85> so I couldn't play my games on high resolution anymore
<head_victim> My usual computer store doesn't even stock socket 775 MBs anymore
<frederick85> yeah they are so dumb
<frederick85> i felt like punching the guy
<frederick85> but i'd probably end up worse if i did
<head_victim> Well realistically it all depends on how you approached them for the work. If you just said fix it, well they have fixed it.
<frederick85> he was just ignorant of the motherboards specs he gave me
<frederick85> well they gave me the impression they would be upgrading it
<frederick85> but today they turned around and said we only upgraded it in terms of working
<fabricator4> realistically, for an upgrade to a quad core: MB $180, CPU $100, 4GB memory $180.  Add labour to that - at least 1 hour.
<frederick85> 4gb memory is 90
<frederick85> can get a ddr3 mb and processor for 140
<fabricator4> depends on the speed.
<frederick85> i just bought 4gb of memory for 90 dollars ddr3
<fabricator4> Yes, but they can't sell it for that if that's what they pay for it.
<head_victim> fabricator4: depends on the store, that's going to a cheap place with no service.
<frederick85> they reckon they were charging me 80 dollars for an hour labor
<head_victim> frederick85: that's about normal in my experience.
<fabricator4> Fair enough.  $60 is too cheap, $100 is too expensive.  $80 is fair.  
<frederick85> i shouldn't have had to pay for their work if they didn't do anything though
<fabricator4> It sounds like the service was bad.  I wouldn't do that repair unless the customer knew exactly what he was getting back.
<head_victim> frederick85: they did replace your MB and CPU though.
<frederick85> yeah but with a dodgy one
<frederick85> it only supported 2g of ram
<head_victim> Like I said, dpends on how the conversation all went what they're doing could be totally expected.
<frederick85> i wouldn't have gotten it if I knew it was a downgrade
<benonsoftware> Hi all
<frederick85> i'm reporting them to dept of consumer affairs
<fabricator4> Case of reality not meeting customer expectations - the store has to put it right
<frederick85> they didn't even give me a tax invoice or anything
<head_victim> fabricator4: depends on how the original conversation went really, if it was dropped off as not working and said fix it. They call back saying 300 to fix and the customer says ok, then it's all perfectly fine.
<frederick85> i said upgrade it
<frederick85> it wasn't simply fix it
<frederick85> and they downgraded it with a 4-5 year old board
<head_victim> Well I'm not willing to say they've done anything wrong without being present for all the conversation :/
<head_victim> You should be able to return the MB and CPU and get refunds on those but you'll be out of pocket for the labour.
<frederick85> i can only get 100 dollars back
<fabricator4> I wouldn't do that particular fix unless the customer knew exactly what he was getting.  It seems like a lack of communication on their part.
<fabricator4> At the end of the day, you might have to chalk it up to experience.
<head_victim> fabricator4: yeah hard to say without knowing the full story. All I know is I hate buggering around with old hardware :/
<head_victim> I spent 3 hours one day on a computer store workbench to figure out the case had a fault earthing power switch.
<head_victim> I assumed PSU or MB issus.
<frederick85> i'm just annoyed at the lack of communication
<fabricator4> :-)  Doesn't scare me - I had a rebooting machine that had a colleage stumped.  Trace the fault to a badly fitted reset switch.
<frederick85> they didn't tell me what i was getting and they themselves were ignorant of the mb specs
<head_victim> Did you have more then 2gb of ram in it to start with?
<fabricator4> cowboys.  :-[
<frederick85> yes i had more than 2gb of ddr2 ram
<head_victim> fabricator4: wasn't scary, just annoying.
<frederick85> and some of the ram was too fast for the MB they gave me
<fabricator4> Been THERE  :-)
<head_victim> frederick85: too fast isn't an issue it will just clock down to highest support speed.
<fabricator4> frederick85, that's not normally a problem
<frederick85> 2 of my memory sticks didn't work in it
<frederick85> because they were newer i guess
<fabricator4> Could be an issue with too slow, or double sided... something like that
<head_victim> Or if you have other sticks they might not be compatible together.
<frederick85> they were all working in my old computer
<fabricator4> Yes, should stick to same brand/type if possible.
<frederick85> my old computer was fine except the heat sink lost it's fluid in the coil
<frederick85> and i couldn't replace it because didn't have bracket
<fabricator4> What works in one computer may not work in another.
<frederick85> but i can get my computer fixed still i just going to get a motherboard and processor from another store
<fabricator4> Solution: buy old CPU off Ebay (and take the lottery that you get sold a working unit)
<frederick85> and get same store to fix it with the last 80 dollars they owe me
<frederick85> well i found this old computer on the side of the road yesterday so i have that until i get my gaming one fixed
<frederick85> running xubuntu on it
<fabricator4> What is in it?
<frederick85> it's a pentium 4 1.7 ghz
<frederick85> with 256mb of ram
<fabricator4> :-)
<fabricator4> You might try Lubuntu on that one.
<frederick85> can't now unless i go for a big walk
<frederick85> no cd burner 
<fabricator4> USB stick
<frederick85> no usb stick either
<fabricator4> No Woolworths/Coles
<fabricator4> ?
<frederick85> xubuntu is running on it already
<frederick85> why bother?
<frederick85> it's a temporary fix
<fabricator4> Will run faster - less overhead
<fabricator4> fair enough
<frederick85> it's going to be a spare if i get my other one running
<fabricator4> I have a Celeron 2.8 GHz with 1Gb that I use for testing betas and playing with distros.
<head_victim> Well the only thing I'd suggest is take it back and ask politely for them to fix your issue, if they don't take you 100 dollars and never go baclk
<fabricator4> Agreed.  You'll get a lot further by being pleasant, even though it might be hard to do so.
<head_victim> I'm hoping to ditch all my socket 478 soon :D I only have 1 pc running on that old stuff. I just need to find a way to upgrade the server so I can swap out it's s775 into the s478 that's stillin use and I can ditch about 4 cartons of spares.
<frederick85> i'm just going to buy a motherboard and processor myself and get them to install it
<frederick85> maybe i can sell this computer i found to make up for losing 300 dollars to the computer repair people for their "labor"
<fabricator4> It's worth more as a working spare that it is to sell.  If you don't want it, donate it.
<fabricator4> * than it is to sell
<frederick85> donating it is probably a good idea
<frederick85> i have friends who can't afford a computer
<fabricator4> There you go.  You can help a friend and make a 'buntu convert in one go.
<frederick85> yes nothing like being helpful to humanity
<frederick85> in some way or another
<head_victim> I've both sent parts to people from the team and also received some. So it all goes around in the end.
#ubuntu-au 2011-09-11
<frederick851> g'day
<head_victim> Evening all
<brez> hello
<head_victim> How are you brez 
<brez> I'm great -- got stuck with a bit of the flu right before the working week
<brez> having a straight jacks to try and kill the germs!
<brez> you?
<head_victim> Just walked in the door from work so cleaning the inbox
<brez> sunday work?
<head_victim> I'm a shiftworker so I work 24/7
<brez> same, really.
<brez> what do you do?
<sagaci> brez, staying around for the meeting ?
<brez> meeting?
<brez> this screen has been attached to this channl for 50 odd days
<head_victim> Alarm monitoring. Basically sit in a concrete box all day and make sure everyone does their work
<brez> I just randomly check in etc..
<brez> oo alarm monitoring.. for an ISP?
<head_victim> Nah for a security company
<head_victim> Meeting is at 8
<brez> ohhh, like house alarms?
<brez> I thought you meant network alarms etc..
<head_victim> Nah nothing that exciting
<brez> sh log | i Serial2:0
<head_victim> Heh, meant for another screen?
<brez> yep.
<brez> I'm on my fiances laptop
<head_victim> Another reason to stick with a gui irc client
<brez> things don't alt+tab as much as I would like it too.
<head_victim> Evening gorilla 
<brez> haha, nah irssi is besty!
<brez> I can setup irssi proxy and connect via gui client
<head_victim> I'm planning on moving to an irssi proxy but keeping the xchat front end.
<brez> I just think cli based IRC is better.
<brez> I have that setup on here.
<brez> one command, then connect to the irssi session proxy
<brez> via xchat
<head_victim> I'm hoping it will work ok with multi networks and about 25 channels
<brez> I don't see the point really
<brez> because all the commands get screwed up.
<head_victim> Wondering how PMs and notifications will go
<brez> exactly the same
<brez> but I assume you'll need to connect to each IRC network on a different port
<brez> unless you have multiple IP
<brez> 'ss on your box.
<head_victim> That shouldn't be too difficult to arrange either
<head_victim> It's only going to live on the LAN here at home
<brez> nope
<brez> I don't understand why
<brez> you would want to, lol
<brez> unless you're wanting to use it like a bouncer.
<brez> where it stays live when you shut off the PC running the gui]
<head_victim> Trying to move my 24/7 stuff to the server so I can start switching off my desktop to save power
<brez> ah ok
<head_victim> Power bills suck
<brez> why don't u just install bnc software
<brez> like miau/znc
<head_victim> I've gone from 5 24/7 pc's down to 3 in the last 6 months in this house
<head_victim> Trying to make that 1
<brez> 5?
<brez> what do you need 5 for?
<brez> lol
<head_victim> 2 desktops for the wife and I each and 1 server.
<brez> ok
<head_victim> Then I actually calculated how much of the power bill was the computers
<brez> lol
<brez> I have - 1 PC, 1 media server, 1 laptop and then VPS in AUS/UK
<head_victim> So stuffing anything I like running 24/7 on to the server and going to try turning off computers for the first time in 10 years.
<head_victim> Actually a low end linode costs about as much as a desktop at home in power bills.
<sagaci> head_victim, how about 1 server and 1 desktop dualboot
<brez> what state are you in?
<head_victim> If I could get decent storage space on a low end linode I'd probably move everything there and bugger the home server off
<head_victim> Brisbane, Queensland.
<brez> ah ok
<head_victim> The problem is a linode is not really a place for photos and documents, etc.
<brez> I basically run nothing on these VPS's\
<brez> photos/etc/ are on a 2TB external HDD
<brez> I don't trust technology
<head_victim> I think I could probably impose on some friends for an irssi-proxy on a linode somewhere if I really wanted.
<brez> all the server is used for is to run a small ftp / IRC / shellinbox
<head_victim> Oh yeah I run raid 10 here at home AND external drive
<head_victim> If it doesn't exist in 3 places, it doesn't exist. I just need to work on my offside backup plan better.
<brez> if you're happy connecting via ipv6, I may be able to set you one up later.
<head_victim> Thinking about setting up an external drive swap with my parents.
<brez> the only thing is the VPS is located in the UK, so it may have some latency'
<jargonfactory> hi
<brez> you wont notice connection via the proxy though
<brez> only directly on the cli.
<head_victim> Thanks for the offer but I'm actually using it as a learning tool for myself. I'm what you call an "end user" having fun playing with sys admin.
<head_victim> jargonfactory: gday.
<jargonfactory> head_victim: how's it going.
<brez> ok, have fun, I'm going to have some tea!
<brez> bbl
<head_victim> jargonfactory: not too bad, just got home from work. Yourself?
<head_victim> brez: cheerio
<jargonfactory> head_victim: not much. just got the notification about a meeting here :-)
<head_victim> Ah yeah, will be at 8pm
<jargonfactory> ahh right.
<jargonfactory> thanks.
<head_victim> No worries, http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-au/192/detail/ is where the agenda and etails are if you wanted a quick look over
<head_victim> sagaci: you looked at the new meeting bot yet?
<sagaci> yeah kinda, I know it existed, just haven't check out the new syntax, if any
<head_victim> It's pretty much the same with more stuff added on top
<sagaci> yep, so long as we have a working bot
<head_victim> Yeah this way we should actually get the logs
<sagaci> looks to be a quick meeting tonight anyhow
<head_victim> Yep, not a bad thing every now and then.
<gorilla> hi all.
<head_victim> How goes gorilla 
<gorilla> not too badly... starting to settle into my new workplace.
<head_victim> That's a good thing
<gorilla> head_victim: true. The world of fiance/stockbroking is odd at times.
<head_victim> Every niche market has it's oddities.
<gorilla> yep. exactly.
 * gorilla is a little amazed.. reported a couple of spamming yahoo groups and received a form receipt.. Now get a survey request from yahoo on their customer service :-/ strange!
<head_victim> WB Johnny_Giggles 
<Johnny_Giggles> thanks
<sagaci> bit over half an hour
<tom_a_sparks> hello
<head_victim> Evening
<tom_a_sparks> how long to go to the meeting?
<head_victim> About 15 minutes or so
<tom_a_sparks> yay
<gorilla> 10 minutes...
<head_victim> And no sign of jaddi :D
<sagaci> he'll be here
<gorilla> making grand entrance? :-)
<sagaci> with limo IRC
<head_victim> Hah
<jaddi27> hi everyone
<fabricator4> Hi
<tom_a_sparks> hi
<fabricator4> Ding  :-)
<tom_a_sparks> Dong :)
<jaddi27> ok.just let me work out the new syntax for the meeting
<jaddi27> #startmeeting UbuntuAu Sept 2011
<meetingology> Meeting started Sun Sep 11 10:01:05 2011 UTC.  The chair is jaddi27. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell/mootbot.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<jaddi27> Welcome everyone to the September meeting for UbuntuAu
<jaddi27> Please excuse me if the meeting progresses a bit slower than usual, as it is the first time using meetingology for meeting minutes
<head_victim> Evening all
<fabricator4> Evening
<head_victim> jaddi27: no worries, it looks like it's the same as the old one with just a bunch of stuff added.
<sagaci> o/
<gorilla> yay.. superset is always helpful!
<jaddi27> #topic Roll Call
<tom_a_sparks> here
<fabricator4> Here
<gorilla> here
<jaddi27> Please everyone say hello if you haven't already done so
<sagaci> ello
<head_victim> Or you can just lurk :)
<sagaci> #lurk
<fabricator4> :-)
<gorilla> are "ello"s acceptable?
<fabricator4> Only in the moaning
<head_victim> gorilla: it's just it only logs attendance of people who say something so anything is really fine
<head_victim> Hah he's gone
<fabricator4> Ooops
<head_victim> Too mucuh excitment
<fabricator4> :-)
<tom_a_sparks> ha
<head_victim> jaddi27: welcome back
<jaddi27> Xchat froze completely for the first time ever
<jaddi27> great time for it to do it
<jaddi27> so, do i start the meeting again?
<head_victim> Hmmm
<head_victim> Maybe try a topic and see if it's still going
<jaddi27> #topic Release Party Updates
<jaddi27> it is hard to tell if it is still working - I don't get notifications like you did with mootbot
<fabricator4> Hah  :-(  Not working?
<jaddi27> I will start again
<jaddi27> #startmeeting UbuntuAu Sept 2011
<meetingology> jaddi27: Error: Can't start another meeting, one is in progress.
<fabricator4> :-)
<jaddi27> ok. it is running
<head_victim> Try an endmeeting
<jaddi27> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Sun Sep 11 10:09:28 2011 UTC.  
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-au/2011/ubuntu-au.2011-09-11-10.01.moin.txt
<gorilla> heh.. no you will not!
<head_victim> Ah so it still had you as chair :/
<head_victim> Least we know
<jaddi27> Yes, good to know for future reference
<jaddi27> Lets begin again
<head_victim> Sorry all, we're still learning
<sagaci> Ok bye everyone
<sagaci> :P
<jaddi27> #startmeeting UbuntuAu Sept 2011
<meetingology> Meeting started Sun Sep 11 10:10:16 2011 UTC.  The chair is jaddi27. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell/mootbot.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<head_victim> Round 2!
<jaddi27> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-au/192/detail/
<jaddi27> That is where the meeting info can be found
<jaddi27> #topic Roll Call
<tom_a_sparks> here again
<gorilla> still here!
<fabricator4> Here
<jargonfactory> hi
<jaddi27> good to hear
<jaddi27> #topic Release Party Updates
<jaddi27> Our first main topic tonight - upcoming release parties for Oneiric
<tom_a_sparks> strange name
<jaddi27> Who would like to start off?
<head_victim> Yep well I"ll start with Brisbane
<head_victim> I'm thinking we do a social event on the sat or sun and then do the installfest a month or so later
<jaddi27> oneiric: Of or relating to dreams or dreaming
<head_victim> Looking into it the installfest will be at least half a day in itself
<tom_a_sparks> jaddi27: ok
<fabricator4> Sounds OK.  Any ideas for the venue for the social?
<sagaci> I've set an event for Sydney, holding it about a week prior to the Thursday it's released. It's not an installfest or anything quite technical, just a celebration over the oneiric cycle in what we've done and to enjoy the afternoon. Hoping to get a few from around the Sydney suburbs
<head_victim> Well people seemed to like the breakky creak hotel so was going to default to there unless someothing better came up
<fabricator4> That seems fine.  What the parking like?  (pretty bad as I remember...)
<head_victim> Ah ok I hadn't been there before
<jargonfactory> sagaci: thanks. i'll try to visit if time permits.
<jargonfactory> s/visit/join/ 
<fabricator4> Are we talking Sat or Sun here?
<tom_a_sparks> ha ha jaddi27 disconects again
<jaddi27> that time was not xchat
<jaddi27> not working well
<sagaci> jargonfactory, yeah pop in for a while if you can. I'll be around for a few hours so whoever turns up can have afternoon tea/coffee, etc
<head_victim> fabricator4: open to suggestion
<jargonfactory> sagaci: sounds good.
<fabricator4> Saturday lunch would suit.  I'll probably be working in Virginia until 11:30, so just a hop down the road.
<jaddi27> #chair sagaci head_victim jaddi27 
<meetingology> Current chairs: head_victim jaddi27 sagaci
<head_victim> Hah that's one way around it :)
<jaddi27> just in case I disconnect again
<tom_a_sparks> :)
<jaddi27> Ok. Are there any more discussions regarding the Oneiric release parties?
<head_victim> fabricator4: cool I'll shoot something to the list, please respond and we'll organise it
<fabricator4> OK, will do
<sagaci> I'll pass an email to the mailing list too about the Sydney release party
<head_victim> I've seen a couple of questinos about Melbourne. Anyone here from down there?
<jaddi27> #action head_victim to email list about Brisbane release party
<meetingology> ACTION: head_victim to email list about Brisbane release party
<gorilla> head_victim: I'm in MEL
<jaddi27> #action sagaci to email list about Sydney release party
<meetingology> ACTION: sagaci to email list about Sydney release party
<head_victim> gorilla: intersted in running a release party?
<fabricator4> Benny was asking, but he's not here tonight.
<head_victim> There was also a question on FaceBook
<gorilla> I could just nominate a venue.. I'm a little pressed for time atm.. change of job and the like. 
<head_victim> gorilla: no worries. Even just getting some talk on the list about it would help
<gorilla> okay.. I'll suggest it again on the list.
<jaddi27> #idea gorilla to email list about Melbourne release party
<jaddi27> Ready to move on to the next topic?
<head_victim> No other cities here?
<head_victim> Eastern seaboard it is :)
<jaddi27> #topic Translations Drive
<jaddi27> sagaci can lead this off, I think
<jaddi27> 21.42% of oneiric is left to translate now
<jaddi27> sorry, 29.42%
<head_victim> I for one am thoroughly impressed with how much has been accomplished in this area
<jaddi27> I am in the process of generating a graph showing the progress of translations
<sagaci> Anyway, it's getting to the latter part of the release cycle for oneiric, over the packaging an importing and onto the bugs and translations side of development
<sagaci> it's up to around ~70% complete, so it's definitely within reach to get this done by 12.04 LTS
<sagaci> if you have any time at all to donate towards translating into en_AU, please have a look into translating even some of the smaller packages - it does help a lot
<jaddi27> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+lang/en_AU/+index
<head_victim> Yeah, 12.04 is a realistic goal. If you have an afternoon spare here and there just post to the list saying oyu'll be around if people want to join the translation effort. Have minijams
<sagaci> we need to have most of the work done by december/january due to "proof-reading" and triaging older strings that need to be changed - think wastebin/trash
<jaddi27> The translation jam last weekend went well, with at least 3000 strings being translated
<sagaci> I've also set up an question on answers.launchpad to add a mailing list for the group. I've tried to email Isopogon in ref: to this but haven't had a response.. may be inactive. It would be good to join both Ubuntu/Launchpad teams to have a unified effort on translations and to update group policy and publish team blueprints
<sagaci> link incoming..
<sagaci> #link https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/170787
<sagaci> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/170787
<sagaci> not sure if that's registered but anyway...
<head_victim> Yeah it's a bit odd, in other channels it's been a bit more chatty
<jaddi27> I think it has registered, but the new system does not show everything that has happened like the old system
<sagaci> just to add
<sagaci> ubuntu is pretty much done, kubuntu and some command-line, packaging utilities are to be completed, so if you run vanilla ubuntu 11.10, it should be customised to honour the English language at its maximised potential
<sagaci> that's the end of my dialogue
<jaddi27> You will notice a few inconsistencies still, as mentioned previously, such as Trash, Rubbish Bin, etc
<jaddi27> I would also like to say thanks to sagaci for doing so much work on this over the past few months
<jaddi27> #topic Team Approval Update
<jaddi27> head_victim, I will pass over to you
<head_victim> Ok, I'm sorry this has taken so long. I was told the bug approval method was just as effecient as the meeting sort
<head_victim> I have been slowly making progress and I've answered a few questions from the council but no set date of when I'll know either way (and then be able to pass on to you all)
<head_victim> I'm still hassling them on a regular basis though
<jaddi27> Thanks for the update. Is there anything that we can do to assist with the process?
<sagaci> #fakeidea spam #ubuntu-locos
<head_victim> Not that I can think of really
<head_victim> I'd like to see people raise the ideas of sei regular social gatherings at the release parties. Ubuntu Hours are always something I've tried to start around here.
<head_victim> semi*
<sagaci> I can do one once every three months in Sydney, awaiting demand
<sagaci> 2 releases, a winter one and in december, "sprints", if you like
<head_victim> I'll working on promotion so I can get into a 9-5 and be able to organise a brisbane one
<sagaci> head_victim, should be putting your release party on loco.u.c, even if it isn't concrete yet
<head_victim> Yep, only a month away
<jaddi27> Are there any more topics for tonight's meeting?
<sagaci> Umm, I was going to defer to the mailing list but it seems that the blueprint for localisation will be real and in full flight by 12.04 LTS
<jaddi27> #topic Ubuntu Localisation
<head_victim> Is there a launchpad blueprint for that?
<sagaci> yep
<sagaci> one sec
<jaddi27> What is involved with localisation
<sagaci> jaddi27, translations, default wallpaper, bookmarks, documentation, etc
<jaddi27> Ok. Thought it might be that
<sagaci> #link https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-cd-localization
<sagaci> it's pretty primitive at the moment but it should have more options in the next release
<sagaci> personally, I think it should be added to the ubiquity installer but it depends on the amount of changes and various other things
<head_victim> Nice, should definitely take that to the list. We can organise to get a background pack together for the artistic types to contribute to.
<sagaci> but yet you'll still be able to install/download "regular" ubuntu without everything else added on, if you wish
<sagaci> we talked about this briefly last meeting but it's full effect won't be felt/realised until we customise and build/use the isos to see how local ubuntu can get
<sagaci> that is all
<jaddi27> I think we should set up a wiki page with customisation thoughts for the local version
<sagaci> its*
<sagaci> great, action please!
<tom_a_sparks> second it :)
<sagaci> #action ubuntu-au to set up a wiki page with customisation thoughts for the local version
<meetingology> ACTION: ubuntu-au to set up a wiki page with customisation thoughts for the local version
<head_victim> I think there was a wiki page set up a long time ago for localisation hooked into the translation team
<head_victim> I'll try and dig it up later
<sagaci> yep, saw that
<jaddi27> That would be good
<jaddi27> head_victim, What is the latest with the new UbuntuAu Mission Statement
<fabricator4> Yes, we had a brief discussion on the list.
<head_victim> #link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/MissionStatement
<head_victim> If you look right down the bottom, that's pretty much where I'm happy, what do other people think?
<head_victim> "Version 3"
<jaddi27> I think it looks good. The only thing I was wondering about was the word 'therefore' in the second sentence
<head_victim> Cheer,s I'm hoping we're approaching the final iteration of it soon. 
<fabricator4> It seems to have gone from the the specific, back in the direction of the esoteric?
<sagaci> catching up to Chrome versioning
<fabricator4> _Sounds_ good though.  :-)
<head_victim> fabricator4: I checked the original and it didn't seem to vary too much, just spread out more
<sagaci> head_victim, like Australia :)
<fabricator4> Yes, fair enough. 
<head_victim> I meant to shoot it to the list after some discussion with kyphi but just never made it this week yet
<jaddi27> #idea head_victim to update the list with update on UbuntuAu Mission Statement
<jaddi27> Well, is there anything else for tonight's meeting? 
<jaddi27> I think we have got through a fair bit considering the number of agenda items
<tom_a_sparks> there was something about documenting events on youtube
<jaddi27> Yes, that was brought up at the last meeting I think
<jaddi27> I don't think anything has been done towards this yet, but maybe we can get something started soon.
<jaddi27> Is there someone who would like to take charge of starting this off?
<head_victim> Again, I looked into it but couldn't work it out because YouTUbe appear to be shutting down the Groups section
<tom_a_sparks> i'm welling to bouce some ideas of somebody else
<tom_a_sparks> there are other video hosters
<jaddi27> Ok. tom_a_sparks, would you like to coordinate this? I am also happy to help out
<head_victim> Yeah but from what the discussion went none are as public and easy to find
<tom_a_sparks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_video_hosting_services
<head_victim> I know some other Ubuntu folk use some for streaming I'll ask around
<tom_a_sparks> I know ubuntu-screencasting use blip.tv
<head_victim> Quite likely that's what I'm thinking of
<head_victim> ustream was another
<sagaci> justin.tv, et
<sagaci> etc*
<tom_a_sparks> or do we host the videos locally 
<jaddi27> I think instead of a youtube group, an account could be set up for UbuntuAu that will 'own' the videos for the group
<sagaci> head_victim being the owner
<head_victim> Ok, I can set it up from the mailing list owner email like the identica one is
<head_victim> So that way anyone with moderation rights on the mailing list can action it
<head_victim> So it's still "owned" by the team
<jaddi27> That would be a good way, I think
<sagaci> #info might be an idea to include multiple chairs for future disconnects/blackouts/etc
<jaddi27> #action head_victim to set up an UbuntuAu youtube account for sharing videos useful to other Ubuntu users
<meetingology> ACTION: head_victim to set up an UbuntuAu youtube account for sharing videos useful to other Ubuntu users
<sagaci> have an allocated chair and one/two backups
<jaddi27> sagaci, Yes, I will do that from now on. I am not sure how I managed to have 2 failures in one night
<sagaci> should defer it to the mailing list - re: CC licensed material only?
<head_victim> sagaci: that sounds fair, that's what the wiki is
<jaddi27> Yes, that sounds like a good plan. Should limit the issues of copyright that way
<head_victim> Makes it easier to remember if it's all the same
<head_victim> Does youtube do streaming though?
<sagaci> I know it does but I'm not so sure for individuals
<tom_a_sparks> you mean lve video feeds?
<sagaci> slug was streamed a month or two ago
<head_victim> tom_a_sparks: yeah, some people wanted that ability to remotely participate in events
<tom_a_sparks> you would be looking at a icecast server
<tom_a_sparks> I've heard ustream.tv can do it
<head_victim> Hmm, leaning towards using that for both then if it can do it
<jaddi27> justin.tv can also do live streaming
<jaddi27> It looks like ustream.tv is not free
<sagaci> depends what you're doing it for and if you only want audio or video too
<sagaci> video would be a pain, due to bandwidth pretty much anywhere in Aus
<jaddi27> Yes, that is trus
<jaddi27> *true
<jaddi27> So maybe do youtube for now, and then investigate a live streaming service as well for the one off events we want to hold?
<head_victim> Sounds good
<jaddi27> #idea investigate live streaming services for future group events
<sagaci> end of meeting?
<jaddi27> As it is nearly 9:30pm, I think I will close
<head_victim> Yeah it's starting to get that way
<jaddi27> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Sun Sep 11 11:25:07 2011 UTC.  
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-au/2011/ubuntu-au.2011-09-11-10.10.moin.txt
<sagaci> log looks ok
<jaddi27> Yes, it is much better formatting
<jaddi27> The html version doesn't seem to work for me
<head_victim> Sweet, so you two happy enough with the new bot after the first little hiccup?
<jaddi27> Yes, it seems to work well
<jaddi27> I like how is shows the actions 
<sagaci> summaries are good but I'd rather the info double up in the chat, so you know it has gone through, just a personal preference
<jaddi27> Yes, that is true
<jaddi27> I think it is supposed to do private messaging in the future, but it hasn't been implemented yet
<jaddi27> I will create the next meeting on l.u.c
<jaddi27> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-au/212/detail/
<jaddi27> sagaci, I have put you down as chair
<sagaci> yep, and I'll chair head_victim jaddi27 for next meeting when we start
<jaddi27> Ok, sounds good
<head_victim> No worries
<head_victim> Sunday 9th
<head_victim> I'll actually be available again
<sagaci> head_victim, note to self, click agenda item then select delete agenda item to delete it!
<head_victim> Hah nice work
<sagaci> in re: Aug meeting
<head_victim> Well I have to be awake at 4am again so I should head off
<sagaci> righteo cya
<jaddi27> head_victim, See you later
<head_victim> Thanks for the work tonight. I'll work on my action items this week and mail the list accordingly. Look forward to hearing it all
 * sagaci fixed Aug meeting clutter
<head_victim> Cheers, Night all
<fabricator4> Goodnight
<sagaci> night
<jaddi27> sagaci, Anything you would like me to do in relation to translating, loco, etc?
<sagaci> not anything specific, I mean, I'd just like these 117,000 or so translations to just disappear
<sagaci> ideally I'd like to administer the en_AU translations and link them to the launchpad ones... ideally :)
<jaddi27> Ok. I will wave my wand, and it should be done by next year
<jaddi27> I will have more time later in the week to help do more translating
<sagaci> yep, I'd like to see us under 100,000 by release
<sagaci> but that's still 100,000 we need to do by march next year
<jaddi27> Yes, it is a lot
<sagaci> I've been on a pretty good roll this week
<jaddi27> Yes, you certainly have been
<jaddi27> I really wanted to roll out my graphing script to show how well the translation effort is going
<jaddi27> but I haven't had time to properly implement it
<sagaci> yeah I was wishing I'd done something like that
<sagaci> are you manually getting the data?
<jaddi27> No, I have a regex script
<jaddi27> So in a way is it manually getting the data
<sagaci> ah ok, so it runs daily?
<jaddi27> yes, it will in the end
<sagaci> so will it do history or just when you finish it
<jaddi27> It will only have data from when it is first turned on
<jaddi27> so at the moment I might do manual data, until i have it finished
<sagaci> i'm pretty busy this week too, I'll still be able to do 500 strings here and there but nothing like the 10,000+ I did this past week
<jaddi27> Yes, that is understandable
<sagaci> still doing a couple hundred strings on the chromium-browser package. I'm in a web-browser for a significant time so I like everything au-ed
<jaddi27> It is good to see the translations filtering through into what we are using
<sagaci> yeah head_victim has done upstream xchat but hasn't been able to get a response so far... and it isn't translatable in lp
<jaddi27> That is annoying to hear
<jaddi27> hopefully there will be some way to do it eventually
<sagaci> well looking forward to the next couple of weeks, ubuntu-au reapproval, maybe and 12.04 adjective animal
<sagaci> hopefully it's placid
<sagaci> but I'm assuming it's going to be something more exotic
<jaddi27> it will be interesting to see what they chose
<jaddi27> when does it get announced?
<sagaci> well karmic was in Jan 09, it's usually 2-3months out of the final release but oneiric was fairly late, it'll have to be done soon since oneiric is one month away
<jaddi27> yes, that is true
<sagaci> jaddi27, https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+lang/en_AU/+index?batch=75&memo=675&start=675
<sagaci> anything on that batch... I've just been mowing down pages of strings, it's a few thousand on there but a bit everynow and then helps
<jaddi27> Ok. I will work on that when I have some spare time
<jaddi27> I have also been doing gcc-4.6, so I will work on that also
<jaddi27> I will be off now. When I have the graph working (or some data to view), I will let you know
<sagaci> righteo, cya later
<jaddi27> bye
<democrezy> i am a new user .I install some updates from update manager in ubuntu 11.04 then software centre got disabled and also update manager was not responding.When i restarted ubuntu, keyboard was not detected and i had to reconnect keyboard cable.Then i reinstall ubuntu. Can anybody explain me what was the problem?
#ubuntu-au 2012-09-03
<jea> nice to see that ubuntu is being used in a channel 9 news story
<jea> sagaci: there is a new chat client in thunderbird 15 that supports irc
<jea> looks alright in my very brief use of it
<sagaci> ah ok haven't used thunderbird for a while
<sagaci> I've only really used xchat/irssi on ubuntu
<jea> are you using chatzilla in firefox?
<sagaci> chatzilla standalone
<jea> irssi is actually quite good
<jea> right
<sagaci> chatzilla only for windows
<jea> i haven't ever looked at chatzilla
<sagaci> I don't rely on irc in windows so as long as it looks OK and works flawlessly
<jea> windows irc clients seem to be a bit like that
<sagaci> the beta due on thursday
<jea> beta for quantal? i didn't realise it was so soon
<jea> I must get translating if that is the case 
<sagaci> yeah, well final is 18th Oct
<jea> ok. when do the translation packs need to be done?
<sagaci> early october, I think
<jea> ok. still a few weeks then
<sagaci> busy time @ uni?
<jea> yeah, it has been quite busy
<jea> i have two group projects that are taking a lot of time
<jea> and the other two subjects have exams/assignments due this week
<head_victim> jea: Ubuntu was on channel 9?
<jea> head_victim: yes, very briefly in a story about wifi security
<jea> the 'hacker' was using it to connect to WEP routers
<head_victim> Oh so it was framed in a negative, lets use this to do bad things, instead of a positive, this is a secure way of achieving things.
<jea> Well they didn't actually mention Ubuntu by name - you just saw it briefly when they showed the person connecting to another network
<jea> The story was trying to convince people to change their wifi security to WPA2 instead of WEP
<head_victim> Ah well that's fair enough. Nothing's perfect, but making it harder is always preferred.
<jea> Hopefully it actually helps to make people realise they should improve their security
<head_victim> Fingers crossed, and on that note, I peered at the clock and nearly fell of my chair. I think it's time for bed, cheerio
<jea> yep, definitely time for bed
<jea> see you later
#ubuntu-au 2012-09-06
<sagaci> head_victim: knock knock
<elky> who's there?
<elky> aww he left ;9
<elky> :(
<elky> <sagaci> head_victim: knock knock  <elky> who's there?
 * jea hides
<sagaci> heh
<sagaci> I might hold a get together in Sydney, a week before Q release
<sagaci> also, I'm going to UDS-R
<jea> Where and where is UDS-R being held?
<sagaci> Copenhagen
<sagaci> Copenhagen
<jea> That should be interesting
<head_victim> sagaci: sounds good :)
<sagaci> no visa required, no sweating over getting the passport ready
<head_victim> Really? How's that work?
<jea> that sounds much easier than most countries
<sagaci> that's just the way it is
<sagaci> as long as it's less than 90 days
<head_victim> Sounds pretty good then, I would have thought they'd still want a passport for ID or something though but maybe they're all just crazy over there :)
<sagaci> err, I meant the time and hassle waiting for my passport
#ubuntu-au 2012-09-07
<head_victim> jea or sagaci: either of you going to be around for this week's meeting?
<jea> head_victim: yes, i should be
<jea> I have finished uni assignments now, so it should be alright
<jea> is that on sunday?
<head_victim> Yeah should be 8pm utc+10
<jea> ok. i will set a reminder so i get there
<jea> sorry about missing the last two
<head_victim> Nah that's ok, just I am not sure I'll be there myself so wanted to make sure someone was able to chair
<head_victim> If anyone else shows :/
<jea> ok. i will create a facebook event and post to twitter tonight
<jea> i will email everyone too
<head_victim> Cheers mate
#ubuntu-au 2012-09-09
<Jendos> Hi everyone
<jea> hello
<Guest49245> hi, all
<jea> hi Guest49245 
<sagaci> jea: 
<jea> here now
<jea> sorry for being late
<jea> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Sun Sep  9 10:07:59 2012 UTC.  The chair is jea. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<jea> welcome everyone to the September 2012 Ubuntu-au Team Meeting
<jea> #meetingtopic Sept 2012 Ubuntu-au Meeting
<jea> Agenda is at: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-au/394/detail/
<jea> #topic Recap of Previous Meetings
<jea> say hello if you are around for the meeting
<sagaci> present
<jea> Well, there has not been too much discussed at recent meetings
<jea> There was a discussion about the Team direction in June
<jea> Main thing we need to do is start running more events, and get people involved in Ubuntu-au again
<jea> Anything to add from the previous meetings?
<sagaci> previous online events have been mediocre at best, release parties seem to fare a bit better, if people are to organise them
<jea> Yes, agree with that. The release parties and the Brisbane demo day worked fairly well
<jea> I think it would be good to create a 'template' for running such an event, so it is easier for people to do
<sagaci> yes, perhaps.
<sagaci> though this cycle I'm unable to hold a release party
<jea> Will you be at UDS then?
<sagaci> and I'm under the impression that head_victim can't do a brisbane one either
<jea> Yes, that does seem likely
<sagaci> no, it's just that I'm not in Sydney around the release date
<jea> right. I can understand that
<sagaci> I just don't think the demand is there for it
<jea> #topic Quantal Release Parties
<jea> I agree
<jea> We have just had a LTS, which had a lot of publicity
<jea> so I don't think 12.10 will be as sought after
<jea> If anyone would like to hold a release party in their area, please send an email to the Mailing List
<jea> There are people available to offer assistance with planning and running it, but is very simple to do
<sagaci> still, it's a long time until the next LTS to wait for release parties
<jea> definitely
<jea> I think demand will not be there for this release, but next April will have more interest
<jea> maybe we should move on to the next topic
<jea> #topic Customisation
<jea> It was brought up on the mailing list that it is possible to customise the Ubuntu installer slideshow
<jea> http://www.dylanmccall.com/blog/2012/09/05/installer-slideshow-customization/
<sagaci> A slide for the loco and a get involved pitch would work
<jea> I think it is worth doing, as long as we can easily make the new images
<jea> by images, I mean the ISO files
<jea> Maybe this could be done at the same time as finally making a customised version for Australia
<jea> We have started the customisation a couple of times, but never finished
<jea> Could we have a couple of meetings online to get the customisation done?
<md_5> meeting
<jea> md_5: welcome to the meeting
<md_5> bit late this time, #ubuntu-au stopped being on xchat hilight
<jea> that is alright
<jea> there are not many people here tonight
<jea> md_5: do you have any thoughts on customisation?
<md_5> seems nice, the ubuntu team should really allow each loco to put in one slide
<md_5> (that will be selected based on locale)
<jea> I guess we could propose that to the responsible people
<jea> So at this stage, we like the idea, but more discussion and work is needed to get the customisation done
<jea> I will try to look in to this more, and reply to the mailing list thread
<jea> Does anyone have anything to add to the meeting tonight?
 * md_5 pokes sagaci 
<jea> I guess not then
<sagaci> nah not really
<jea> Well, we may as well close the meeting. More promotion will be done for the next one
<md_5> yeah
<jea> Next meeting will be on October 14
<md_5> just before relase
<md_5> release
<jea> When does daylight saving start?
<md_5> uh
<md_5> 7th oct
<jea> ok. We may need to change the time of the next meeting
<jea> I will check with head_victim and let everyone know
<jea> Thanks sagaci and md_5 for attending
<jea> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Sun Sep  9 10:51:46 2012 UTC.  
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-au/2012/ubuntu-au.2012-09-09-10.07.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-au/2012/ubuntu-au.2012-09-09-10.07.html
<md_5> thank you
<jea> head_victim: ping
<jea> head_victim: sent email, as you would have seen. Hope that was alright
<head_victim> jea: perfect :)
<head_victim> As for the release party, I'm pretty sure I'll be just finishing or just starting some uni modules
<head_victim> And all for at least setting up the customisation. I'm sure people like jellyware would distribute the modified ISO.
<head_victim> Nicke cloak btw jea  :) And on that note, I'm off for the evening.
#ubuntu-au 2013-09-02
<predator8bit> Hi!
<predator8bit> I have a question, can I set the location of a wine emulated desktop? Like automagicly move it to the center as soon as it starts up
<ikt> hey jared 
<ikt> is it possible to install discourse on the ubuntu-au server?
<jea> no
<ikt> :<
<jea> what is the use case?
<ikt> just something to mess around with
<jea> ubuntu-au is hosted on central canonical servers, which we don't control
<jea> so it is only a basic website
<ikt> drats
<ikt> i can see why they'd do that though
<jea> there is an ubuntu discourse though
<jea> we could host separately, but money does not cover that
<jea> and this way all maintenance is done by canonical, which is less time for us on admin stuff
<jared> ikt: like jea said pretty much, any reason we can't use the ubuntu one?
<jared> I'm not sure how it works but perhaps carve out a little loco niche?
<ikt> only problem I have with the official one
<ikt> is that it's largely hidden
<ikt> ubuntu forums > locos > ubuntu au
<ikt> vs something like ubuforum.com.au
<ikt> that and I'd just like a small forum to muck around with
<ikt> played around with vb and phpbb and xmb back in the day
<ikt> just want to see what discourse has to offer
<jared> ikt: I meant the discourse thingy, isn't that just discuss.ubuntu.com?
<jared> Ah play with, sorry thought you were looking for something to use to see what it was like
<ikt> yeah
<ikt> was on discourse while main forums were down
<ikt> it's different which makes it interesting
<jared> I'm an IRC and Email kinda guy. Boring but easy.
<ikt> true
<ikt> have you messed around with snort and snorby at all?
<ikt> http://forum.greenheartgames.com/
<ikt> It works!
<ikt> This is the default web page for this server.
<ikt> d:
<ikt> D:
<ikt> looks broken
#ubuntu-au 2013-09-05
<mR0rI0n> hello
#ubuntu-au 2013-09-06
<madlatvian> do you think ubuntu is going in the wrong direction
<madlatvian> hi
<Naff> Hi
<ocooel> How do I tell what repository a package belongs to in the software centre..?
#ubuntu-au 2014-09-02
<jared> jaddi27 jea thoughts on dialpad versus keypad versus numberpad? https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-settings/trunk/+pots/ubuntu-system-settings/en_AU/+translate?show=untranslated
<jea> I am not too sure. I think any of those could work
#ubuntu-au 2014-09-03
<jared> jea: I polled a few people today randomly and "keypad" seemed almost ubiquitous, "numberpad" was okayish and "dialpad" was fairly uncommon. So I've gone with keypad.
<jea> jared: that sounds good
#ubuntu-au 2015-09-03
<roo79x> hi all I'm running ubuntu server vivid, tried to setup mpd (music player daemon) everything worked but had no sound, could someone please point me to a good tutorial for beginners? thanks
#ubuntu-au 2016-09-05
<polarbear_> goood morning ubuntu :)
<polarbear_> good morning ubuntu "_
<polarbear_> any noobs in chat?
<polarbear_> anyone wanna pen test my ip?
<polarbear_> i need 2 troubleshoot
<polarbear_> nvm ill boot off my 16gb sandisk
<polarbear_> later gentleman :P
<polarbear_> alrighty ive been naughty pm if u wanna
#ubuntu-au 2016-09-11
<polarbear> sup peeps
#ubuntu-au 2018-09-04
<moriarty> g'day mate
